# Unknown Saw, Stihl 510



## Stihl090 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey guys, I recently purchased a Stihl 510 that's in wonderful shape! Anyone know anything about this saw, it's old as can be, and I can't find anything online anywhere about it! Would love some details, guidance, etc. 
Thanks, Caleb


----------



## computeruser (Jan 17, 2008)

S10? Look HERE


----------



## Stihl090 (Jan 18, 2008)

*that's the one*

That's the one alright, except the color's red instead of orange, and it has dawgs on the outside! Worth anything??


----------



## harrygrey382 (Jan 18, 2008)

my uncle uses one as his main firewood saw (cutting VERY hard dry gum trees). Get's huge amounts of use as he heats his house (wife and 2 kids) and partial hot water with wood. Seems a gutsy dependable saw. Although it weighs a bit vibrates like buggary.


----------

